# Irish Cream Sweet Cheese



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

1lb chevre
1lb medium cheddar
2 tsp. Vanilla
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1 Tbsp Cocoa
1/2 cup Irish Cream liquer

Blend all together and form into cheese balls, serve on Nilla crackers. TO DIE FOR!

Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

um sounds wonderful!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh....thank you for sharing this Tam! It sounds devine!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Spiced Rum Balls:

1 lb chevre
1 lb shredded sharp cheddar
1/2 cup Brown Sugar
1 tsp allspice
1 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp cinnamon
1 Tbsp Vanilla
1/2 cup spiced rum

Very delicious


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you put this in the sticky?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK they are up in the Recipe section


----------

